# Best bait for specks/reds around crab island?



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

If I load up on speedos and cigar minnows outside of Destin Pass will the specks and reds hit on those around crab island or is there a better live option?


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

Croaker pinfish menhaden/herring and scaled sardines take your pick they all work amazing anywhere in the bay. my favorite are croaker and scaled sardines when they are running thick in the bay and i get a cast net full

p.s. Forgot to say mullet. i don't have as much luck as others with mullet for slot reds and specks but for big reds mullet are awesome for me


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

Tcheeks38 said:


> Croaker pinfish menhaden/herring and scaled sardines take your pick they all work amazing anywhere in the bay. my favorite are croaker and scaled sardines when they are running thick in the bay and i get a cast net full


I have a trap in the harbor but it hasn't caught anything yet. I'm hoping the warmer water will bring bait in soon.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I always fish with ice cold beer around there - caught quite a few of chicks in bikinis that way!


----------



## Max_Power (May 11, 2009)

Finger mullet.


----------



## Cudacris (May 10, 2014)

60hertz said:


> I always fish with ice cold beer around there - caught quite a few of chicks in bikinis that way!



Sounds like a good way to catch some crabs at crab island! :thumbup:

Been wanting to check that place out myself though, will try the beer method out and see if I get any bites.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

If the Pin Fish aren't out there thick yet it is hard to beat a live shrimp under a popping cork. If the Pin Fish are thick they will peck your Shrimp to bits before a Trout ever gets to it usually.


----------



## Buckshot41 (Apr 1, 2013)

Max_Power said:


> Finger mullet.




By far my favorite big bull red bait! I droll from the mouth when I get a cast net and see finger mullets in it


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

You can also wear out the Trout and Redfish on the backside of Crab Island on artificials too. You just have to go real early before all the boat traffic starts.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Agree w/ EARLY using Chuggin' Spooks and artificial shrimp ( pink ) under a popping cork...


----------

